# Wake up with something to make you smile..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

If there is something that tickles you, feel free to spread the happiness on this thread.

So. 




ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> If there is something that tickles you, feel free to spread the happiness on this thread.
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Put down your mouse, & step away from the puter.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Why?..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Why?..
> 
> ray.


You're posting some odd ball stuff today old mate :wink2::wink2:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you need a special skill to become a Zombie these days?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You're posting some odd ball stuff today old mate :wink2::wink2:


That's rich coming from you! Snigger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> That's rich coming from you! Snigger.


Can't you be nice for a change?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't you be nice for a change?


No! Pish off!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wake up with something to make you smile..

I do... the Wife smiles back so I know it will be a good day.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> No! Pish off!


I'll give you sixpence and a lolly


----------

